# Anybody hear of this "News To Me" G2 RIP ammo?



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

My Nephew sent me an e-mail about how excited he is about this stuff. I looked at a couple links from google on G2 RIP and I guess its a 96gr all copper projectile with several wings shaped like a hole saw that look like they are designed to break off and cause separate sliver type wound's after entering the BG's body. I'm not so sure that at $45 for 20 rounds I want to bet my life on something that looks like it might break apart before it gets chambered. Or at any price for that matter. 

I remember hearing something about a round that broke into a couple pieces held together by wire like a bolo and was supposed to slice an arm off or something a year or so ago. This G2 RIP a new offering to the same strange niche audience? Anyone have any experience with this G2 RIP stuff? 

I just got a good mix of 9mm 124gr Hornady and FMJ that I want to get used to in my Shield and Nick sends me this new idea. They weren't $2.25 a round either but something I can actually afford to shoot. :smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes I've heard of it and would not use it. Generally frangible bullets have shown over the years that they cannot be relied upon to deliver the goods under all conditions... frankly no handgun bullet can do this. What has been the case with light frangible bullet is lack of deep penetration and serious loss of ability to perform when encountering heavier clothing, not to mention other factors which may be in the way.

There is no magic, no perfect bullet for handguns. Yes there are ones which are better than others but one can always find cons with the pros. Look at it this way. If the G2 RIP was the be all and end all for handgun bullet design, the major ammunition manufacturers would be falling all over themselves to come out with a "new and improved" version. This hasn't happened. And you can bet they've looked at this bullet and tested it to see if there really is anything there worth their effort.

What still remains to be the best overall handgun defensive bullet design is one that can get in to a BG's body deep enough to reach his vitals and do as much damage along the way. One that holds together as it travels to its target, regardless of heavy clothing, belts, wallets, or cell phone that it may encounter. And one that has a solid and dependable controlled rate of expansion. This, is a very tall order and hard enough on its own to fill. So stick with the proven stuff, continue to stay current and do your research on what's out there.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw a spot on it via facebook about a year ago. Followed the link to the website, and the site was no longer operating. I have to agree with SouthernBoy, though. If there were anything to this "revolutionary" ammunition, all the major manufacturers would be producing something like it. Look no further than the Glock pistol. When it was first produced and introduced in the US, all the major guys scoffed at it. Everyone called them the "plastic guns". Today, some 20+ years later, every major manufacturer produces a polymer frame gun. Of course it is all Glock produces, and they still do it better than anyone. That's not to say Sig, HK, S&W, etc., doesn't produce a quality product, but Glock led the way and continues to lead the way, and everyone makes a polymer frame gun b/c of Glock. The Shield is a great pistol. I load mine with Federal HST 124 gr. which is said to perform well in the 3.5" barrel. I load my Glock 17 & 19 with Hornady Critical Duty 135 gr flexlock bullet, which is rated highly for longer barrels to have excellent penetration. I would stick with the proven ammo, and do research to see which ammo performs best in different size guns (Sub-compact Shield vs a full size service pistol). It can make a lot of difference!


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

Snake oil.

9mm G2 RIP R.I.P. vs Gold Dot, tested through Ribs and Chickens and Ballistic Gel Part III 3 - YouTube

Part 1 and Part 2 videos are good too.

Data is your friend.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

My feeling, and I may be alone in this, is that if the Geneva Convention wouldn't allow it to be used in a war, it is sure as sh!t not something I want to see loaded for civilian use.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> My feeling, and I may be alone in this, is that if the Geneva Convention wouldn't allow it to be used in a war, it is sure as sh!t not something I want to see loaded for civilian use.


Well, the GC is really a farce, but military conflict is totally different than civilian defense. I wouldn't use this ammo b/c it is unreliable and unproven. I don't get all the hoopla surrounding "humane" killing. If someone is attempting to do me, my family or a third party harm, I will stop them by any means necessary, be it with a gun, knive, hands/feet, rock, whatever it takes to stop them, but this notion that this kind of bullet is "too inhumane" is just silly. What is inhumane is some thug bringing harm to an innocent person. As far as I'm concerned, they forfeit their right to humane treatment the moment they decide to take that kind of action.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> My feeling, and I may be alone in this, is that if the Geneva Convention wouldn't allow it to be used in a war, it is sure as sh!t not something I want to see loaded for civilian use.


It wasn't the Geneva Convention; it was the Hague Convention that outlawed expanding bullets. This means soft points and hollow points. Frangible bullets would also fall into this category since they are designed to break up in the body.

As for civilian defensive ammunition, screw the Hague Convention. We want, and can get as long as you don't live in New Jersey, quality hollow point ammunition as well as a host of other designs. You do NOT want to use FMJ in lieu of quality expanding ammunition for your primary defensive load.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> It wasn't the Geneva Convention; it was the Hague Convention that outlawed expanding bullets. This means soft points and hollow points. Frangible bullets would also fall into this category since they are designed to break up in the body.
> 
> As for civilian defensive ammunition, screw the Hague Convention. We want, and can get as long as you don't live in New Jersey, quality hollow point ammunition as well as a host of other designs. You do NOT want to use FMJ in lieu of quality expanding ammunition for your primary defensive load.


Thanks - not a history major and didn't really study that end of things too well.

I guess I don't mind hollow points, as they DO work - I think it's the whole "scramble his innards like eggs" part of those (the G2RIP things) that bugs me. If you want to kill him, then fine - but don't maim him, do it cleanly. Executions are one thing, but we gave up the whole "hung, drawn and quartered" stuff years ago. Don't need to get back to mediaeval standards.

My 2 cents.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Thanks - not a history major and didn't really study that end of things too well.
> 
> I guess I don't mind hollow points, as they DO work - I think it's the whole "scramble his innards like eggs" part of those (the G2RIP things) that bugs me. If you want to kill him, then fine - but don't maim him, do it cleanly. Executions are one thing, but we gave up the whole "hung, drawn and quartered" stuff years ago. Don't need to get back to mediaeval standards.
> 
> My 2 cents.


I do agree with putting them down quickly. I never understand these scenes in movies where the two guys put all their weapons down and proceed to beat each other to death. That isn't me. If I can't get my way out of a situation, I'm going to shoot you. I'm not about to fight if I don't have to.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

campbed said:


> Snake oil.
> 
> 9mm G2 RIP R.I.P. vs Gold Dot, tested through Ribs and Chickens and Ballistic Gel Part III 3 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Good video. The G2 RIP is probably fun to play with, but I would never load a defense weapon with them.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I don't get all the hoopla surrounding "humane" killing. If someone is attempting to do me, my family or a third party harm, I will stop them by any means necessary, be it with a gun, knive, hands/feet, rock, whatever it takes to stop them, but this notion that this kind of bullet is "too inhumane" is just silly. What is inhumane is some thug bringing harm to an innocent person. As far as I'm concerned, they forfeit their right to humane treatment the moment they decide to take that kind of action.


Amen to that.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Reinforced my thoughts on this stuff. Not enough positive results to make me feel comfortable with it. I just looked at some gel tests from a 
Glock 26 with 124gr Hornady XTP that look like what GCBHM was talking about with the Federal HST and his Shield. I haven't shot any Federal and only put 50 rds of 124 FMJ and 30 of the XTP through my Shield just yesterday. (Freedom Munitions - New brass) They all hit what I was aiming at and I did notice the difference between the 115 I usually shoot and 124gr. Not huge but I noticed it. 

I'll leave that G2 to my nephew and run with what is reliable. Great advice. In my whole life I may only need 1 round to keep me alive. I want to be able to count on it.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I saw a spot on it via facebook about a year ago. Followed the link to the website, and the site was no longer operating. I have to agree with SouthernBoy, though. If there were anything to this "revolutionary" ammunition, all the major manufacturers would be producing something like it. Look no further than the Glock pistol. When it was first produced and introduced in the US, all the major guys scoffed at it. Everyone called them the "plastic guns". Today, some 20+ years later, every major manufacturer produces a polymer frame gun. Of course it is all Glock produces, and they still do it better than anyone. That's not to say Sig, HK, S&W, etc., doesn't produce a quality product, but Glock led the way and continues to lead the way, and everyone makes a polymer frame gun b/c of Glock. The Shield is a great pistol. I load mine with Federal HST 124 gr. which is said to perform well in the 3.5" barrel. I load my Glock 17 & 19 with Hornady Critical Duty 135 gr flexlock bullet, which is rated highly for longer barrels to have excellent penetration. I would stick with the proven ammo, and do research to see which ammo performs best in different size guns (Sub-compact Shield vs a full size service pistol). It can make a lot of difference!


FWIW, I think the good folks over at H&K made the first polymer pistol a good decade before Glock got around to it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

otisroy said:


> FWIW, I think the good folks over at H&K made the first polymer pistol a good decade before Glock got around to it.


That doesn't bode well for the HK, does it? But I didn't say the Glock was the first polymer pistol.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

I dunno. I kinda dig my H&K plastic pistols.

As for the G2 RIP, I'd be worried about how it feeds. That, and I'm afraid their marketing campaign is a little over the top. I think it could cause one an enormous amount of legal trouble if you did have to use it in a defense situation.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You mean the pistols they made after Glock revolutionized the market? Bc it isn't that first thing they made.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Glocks are great reliable guns at a good price point. They refined an existing design that had already been proven to work. Their ergos and DAO setup just aren't for me. One of my additional duties as a young Airman was materials courier so the M9 was my formal introduction to semi-autos and DA/SA remains my preference.

I just imagine the dramatic music, super slow motion ballistics videos, energy drink packaging on those G2s and how it'd play if a civil attorney used that as evidence should I have to sit through a trial for defending me and mine against some martyred dirtbag who invaded my home. I'd rather my attorney be able to say that I used the same load that constabularies all over our great nation chamber everyday.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

otisroy said:


> Glocks are great reliable guns at a good price point. They refined an existing design that had already been proven to work. Their ergos and DAO setup just aren't for me. One of my additional duties as a young Airman was materials courier so the M9 was my formal introduction to semi-autos and DA/SA remains my preference.
> 
> I just imagine the dramatic music, super slow motion ballistics videos, energy drink packaging on those G2s and how it'd play if a civil attorney used that as evidence should I have to sit through a trial for defending me and mine against some martyred dirtbag who invaded my home. I'd rather my attorney be able to say that I used the same load that constabularies all over our great nation chamber everyday.


Oh, the G2 ammunition is a farce as far as I'm concerned. Sure it looks cool, but I'm just not going to use it. As far as the Glock design goes, I'm not sure what Gaston Glock had in mind or what he used for the foundation to design his pistol, but it stands to reason he researched every available platform. My point was that the Glock inspired a whole host of polymer produced guns (although it wasn't the first one on the market) b/c of fact it was proven to work, unlike this G2 ammunition. Heck the first polymer gun wasn't even a pistol, but the first polymer pistol didn't live very long, probably b/c of the timing. Glock produced his gun at the right time, and with the simplest design yet produced, it keeps leading the way for polymer frame pistols.

I used to LOVE the Beretta 92fs. It is a nice looking pistol, and it shoots very well. It's very accurate and has served with distinction. However, when I began to learn more about the "semi-auto" world, I became more of a Sig fan, and really still love the Sig today. I'd have to say the Sig P226 is my favorite pistol of all time, followed closely by the BHP and the 1911. However, I am really smooth with the Glock 9mm, and given the fact that I am now a civilian (no longer active duty Navy), and concealment is a premium, I carry a Glock 19 for EDC. The Gen4 trigger reset is just really quick, and I got accustomed to it in my personal pistol trials, which really hurt my feelings b/c I was carrying the Sig MK25 for EDC. Although it is a large pistol, I just liked it A LOT!!! But after using the Glock 17 Gen4, I began to short stroke the P226 and well...now I carry the Glock. And when you consider price and the fact that you can really abuse the heck out of a Glock and it just keeps on going...it's really hard for me to go away from it. I recently bought a CZ-75B and love it. It really performs much like the P226, just a heck of a lot cheaper! At any rate, I agree the G2 stuff is not for defense. I use the Hornady Critical Duty 9mm in my Glock 17 & 19 & CZ, and the Federal HST JHP in my Shield 9mm. I also use the Federal Hydrashok in my Glock 42 .380. That old technology works well in the small guns.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Oops...we've highjacked this discussion. Does your MK25 have the SRT? That was $50 well spent.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

otisroy said:


> Oops...we've highjacked this discussion. Does your MK25 have the SRT? That was $50 well spent.


We did! LOL No, I actually traded it. I will have another though!


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

I seen a video where they shot at a watermelon with it. Most of the "teeth" didn't even stick into the rind. 
I will just stick with my 124g BJHP ammo.


----------

